# Moccasin



## DSGB (May 22, 2006)

I ran into this guy during turkey season. He was in the middle of the road at a creek crossing, sunning himself in a shallow puddle. I gave him every chance to move outta my way. I stomped around, threw some sticks, but all he did was open his mouth. He died of lead poisoning. There was no way I was leaving him in the middle of the road, only to have him get me on the way out. He had the lightest colors of any Moccasin I've ever seen. They're usually so dark they appear black.










I wish I had a picture of him while he was alive, but I was after them dang turkeys and the camera was in the truck. I went back after lunch and took pictures. Glad it wasn't still dark on the way in.


----------



## PHIL M (May 22, 2006)

WOW! I never saw a cottonmouth wear a team realtree hat before! you must be a really good shot to leave the hat in one peice!


----------



## DSGB (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Trizey (May 22, 2006)

Look like an M80 was taped in his mouth


----------



## shaggybill (May 23, 2006)

Cottonmouths are like that. They dont move for nothing or nobody. I've accidentally put my hands right next to ones that were gaping like they do and he just sat there all curled up. Fortunately, he wasnt interested in me other than my moving on.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (May 23, 2006)

Not a cotton mouth a banded water snake. harmless


----------



## leo (May 23, 2006)

*Nice pics DSGB*

thanks for sharing them 

I have only seen a couple of cottonmouths that color, the shape of the body (sharply tapered tail and distinctive back ridge) sure favors a cottonmouth.

Thanks for posting


----------



## Dub (May 23, 2006)

I commend you on your shot placement!!!!

That is one snake that will not bother anyone again.


----------



## DSGB (May 23, 2006)

NorthGaBowhunter said:
			
		

> Not a cotton mouth a banded water snake. harmless


I'm positive it was a cottonmouth.


----------



## leo (May 23, 2006)

*Here is a pic I found*

http://www.snakesandfrogs.com/scra/snakes/images/stayaway1.jpg


----------



## PHIL M (May 23, 2006)

Banded, and cottons, vary in color alot depending on where they are located. I believe that it was a cotton myself.


----------



## alphachief (May 23, 2006)

Cotton Mouth???  Banded Water Snake??? When in doubt...kill the snake!


----------



## Eshad (May 23, 2006)

alphachief said:
			
		

> Cotton Mouth???  Banded Water Snake??? When in doubt...kill the snake!



Amen!  When in doubt,


----------



## DSGB (May 23, 2006)

Leo,
He looked just like that when he received a load of #5's.


----------



## DSGB (May 23, 2006)

PHIL M said:
			
		

> Banded, and cottons, vary in color alot depending on where they are located. I believe that it was a cotton myself.


I know for a fact it was a cottonmouth. He opened his mouth and showed me. 
I've never seen one with such light colors. Around here they're usually very dark, almost black.


----------



## shaggybill (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, definitely a cottonmouth. The pattern gives it away for me, but for those less studious of our reptile friends, any snake that rears it's head back and gapes at you will almost always be a cottonmouth. Water snakes dont do this.


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (May 23, 2006)

There are only two types of snakes: A Cobra and a Chickensnake. If it ain't got a chicken in it's mouth, it's a Cobra!

Dan


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2006)

Cottonmouth, for sure. Purty colors on him too.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (May 23, 2006)

*I know what they are*

Top picture is a bad snake

Bottom picture is a good snake.


----------



## Weejuns (May 26, 2006)

*Copperhead*

One of my customers wanted me to spread pine straw in the beds around her house. I was measuring the beds to get an idea how many bales to get. Saw something move around one bush, and took a closer look. Small cottonmouth! Abt 14" long. It took twice as long to do this job, just could not bring myself to reach under the shrubs without looking first.


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (May 26, 2006)

Better him than you


----------



## dutchman (May 27, 2006)

Pale Blue Dun said:
			
		

> There are only two types of snakes: A Cobra and a Chickensnake. If it ain't got a chicken in it's mouth, it's a Cobra!
> 
> Dan



That's the best one I've read in a while! 

I tend to agree with you, too.


----------



## 6wheeler (May 29, 2006)

This is a close up of a moccasin I took out about three weeks ago. Even though he was dark you can see the lighter colored pattern is the same as your snake with the light color. No doubt about it......that's no banded water snake.


----------

